# euro tail lights



## vv5fof (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone know where i could get a pair of euro taillights for my 91 sentra? 
Thanks!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no, and thank god.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

pete? said:


> no, and thank god.


Amen brotha'!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Thankfully, the B13 avoided the Altezza virus. But unfortunately, the B14 and B15 came down with a minor case. We were lucky to contain the virus before it came an epidemic (for example, the civic).

BTW, I homework assignment for the noob. Locate the 'ORIGINAL' European car that coined the phrase "Euros".

Give up? None!!! People who use the term Euros are clearly idiot ricers. No European car ever came with cheesy chromed plastic tail lights until the ricer epidemic spread throughout America and parts of Europe. We suspect that these tail lights somehow came aboard the ships of early pioneers and tradesmen causing random outbrakes on several continents.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Thankfully, the B13 avoided the Altezza virus. But unfortunately, the B14 and B15 came down with a minor case. We were lucky to contain the virus before it came an epidemic (for example, the civic).
> 
> BTW, I homework assignment for the noob. Locate the 'ORIGINAL' European car that coined the phrase "Euros".
> 
> Give up? None!!! People who use the term Euros are clearly idiot ricers. No European car ever came with cheesy chromed plastic tail lights until the ricer epidemic spread throughout America and parts of Europe. We suspect that these tail lights somehow came aboard the ships of early pioneers and tradesmen causing random outbrakes on several continents.


aren't the tail lights originally known as altessas due to the toyota altessa having them clear?


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Thankfully, the B13 avoided the Altezza virus. But unfortunately, the B14 and B15 came down with a minor case. We were lucky to contain the virus before it came an epidemic (for example, the civic).


Now thats funny sh*t!!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemonn said:


> aren't the tail lights originally known as altessas due to the toyota altessa having them clear?


No there due to the IS300 in Japan that first came out with them. And the Japan ver. of the car was called the Altezza.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> No there due to the IS300 in Japan that first came out with them. And the Japan ver. of the car was called the Altezza.


Im sorry, i spelled it wrong.. next time ill spell better... and i knew is was the jdm version of the IS300


So yes, it was based off the Toyota Altezza..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and Toyota is Japanese.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ...No European car ever came with cheesy chromed plastic tail lights until the ricer epidemic spread throughout America and parts of Europe. We suspect that these tail lights somehow came aboard the ships of early pioneers...


Pioneers = APC :loser:


----------

